# In Memory



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I am so sorry. I lost a dog in the same manner. It was crushing. I hope you can post a picture. I'd love to see your smiling girl.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss.....I just can't imagine the pain you must be going through........


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm so sad to hear that. We lost our first dog on Easter weekend--actually it was Good Friday. Later that night I noticed on the calendar that one of the kids had crossed out the word "good" and written in "Bad Friday" :-( I share your pain. Please post a picture when you can.


----------



## Gramma Bergan (May 14, 2005)

Thank you all for the kind thoughts. I will try to write more about lovey when I can.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I am so sorry about Lovey. My thoughts and prayers are with you-I know how hard it is to lose one of our furbabies.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. I know how hard it can be to write through the tears, but we're anxious to hear more about her when you can!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I added the picture to your first post. 
joe


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

She was a beautiful golden!


----------



## Marion (Sep 9, 2006)

I an very sad for you... she was a beautiful girl ! Courage


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss. This just breaks my heart. I am a big animal lover.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your wonderful memories of her will live in your heart always.


----------

